# UNITED AND STRONG FEST III, benefit in memory of DAX Blaggers ITA + MORE!!



## connollyist (Jan 15, 2013)

UNITED AND STRONG FEST III
A benefit gig in memory of DAX!







https://www.facebook.com/pages/United-and-Strong-Fest/274156472707505
More info and online tickets out soon!!

The third gig to benefit the family of Davide 'Dax' Cesare. Already a lot of people wanna get tickets and maybe a few more bands to be added/ changed from those above... plus venue is not as big as the last one so it's expected to sell out!


----------



## connollyist (Feb 19, 2013)

http://brixton.fatsoma.com/events/81296/ TICKETS


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Apr 2, 2013)

Many heading to this?


----------



## connollyist (Apr 11, 2013)

Line up... come celebrate the Antifascist Struggle and the Wicked Witch of the West being dead (Rust in Pieces, Iron Lady) Saturday night!


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2013)

If I get there early enough, will I be able to pay on the door?


----------



## connollyist (Apr 12, 2013)

be there for 1900 and yes you should be ok mate


----------

